# Ogólne > Badania >  Czerwienica prawdziwa, hemochromatoza?

## emka4891

Witam,

w kwietniu trafiłam do hematologa z podejrzeniem czerwienicy. Po wynikach poza czerwienicą Pani hematolog podejrzewa również hemochromarozę. W załączeniu moje wyniki. Dodaję tylko ostatnie wyniki tegoroczne. We wszystkich poprzednich przekroczone były te same wskaźniki. Żelazo badane było dopiero teraz.

Wizytę mam dopiero na czerwiec ale zaczynają mnie martwić plamy na skórze jakie pojawiły się w ostatnich dniach. Jeszcze 2-3 tyg temu były to nieliczne swędzące krostki na łydkach, których siła swędzenia wzmacniała się w czasie kąpieli. Od kilku dni przemieniło się to w suche czerwone plamy, które zaczynają się pojawiać na całym ciele (głownie nogi i pachwiny). 
Czy to może być coś związanego z powyższym? Dziś miałam usg jamy brzusznej pod kątem sprawdzenia wątroby i śledziony, wszystko ok poza małym naczyniakiem na wątrobie, który jest podobno powszechny. W najbliższych dniach muszę tez się udać na badania pod względem mutacji JAK2 i EPO.

Zaczynam się trochę martwić a ponieważ wizyta, pomimo tego że prywatnie jest za ponad miesiąc będę wdzięczna za opinię co do wyników i plam na skórze.

Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - 2070d4de96944.jpg
Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - 6d011548a3663.jpg
Zapodaj.Net - Darmowy hosting zdjęć i obrazków bez rejestracji! - de9dfa1e66251.jpg


Pozdrawiam,

----------

